# Denver Screen Printing Supplies?



## jimb15

does any one know of an affordable place in denver where i can get quality screen printing supplies such as plastisol ink and screens?


----------



## DAGuide

Not sure what you consider affordable, but you can check this company out - The Grendel providing education, service and support to the screen printing industry.


----------



## InkScoop77

"Mid West" is another supplier . I'm planning on checking them out next week .

5301 Peoria Street Unit F, Denver, CO 80239 
PHONE: 303-373-9800 800-332-3819 
FAX: 303-373-9700 800-332-3820[/FONT]


----------



## pruhfound

InkScoop77 said:


> "Mid West" is another supplier . I'm planning on checking them out next week .
> 
> 5301 Peoria Street Unit F, Denver, CO 80239
> PHONE: 303-373-9800 800-332-3819
> FAX: 303-373-9700 800-332-3820[/FONT]



I've dealt with Midwest before, A very pleasant experience. They even let me borrow chemicals needed to try discharge printing. The prices are not that bad either!


----------



## The Silk Press

Rockstar Screen Supply down just off of I-70 and Havannah:10525 E 40th Ave #206
Denver, CO 80239. Small company, incredible pricing, and fantastic customer service.


----------



## The Silk Press

Rockstar Screen Supply down just off of I-70 and Havannah:10525 E 40th Ave #206
Denver, CO 80239. Small company, incredible pricing, and fantastic customer service.


----------



## Oesterla9

A friend of mine works for Images-Everything, they're a solid Denver screen printing 
supply company.


----------

